# Lemon Pepper Jerky in the Dehydrator



## zippy12 (Jan 22, 2018)

This is a modified recipe I found here...






I used 1g of cure per pound of weight
I put in 1/8th a cup of water
I did use dark brown even though pic had light


















A brain malfunction  here .. should have used more like 3.2g to 3lb 5oz.  Don't think it will kill me...  and you guys will keep me strait I am sure...  Tasted B4 adding meat and cure .. its got a lemon punch!






Thanks for looking


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 22, 2018)

Basically what I had just done and everyone likes it. Oh. Except I smoked it and finished in the oven.


----------



## zippy12 (Jan 22, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> Basically what I had just done and everyone likes it. Oh. Except I smoked it and finished in the oven.



Yes exactly... I saw your post and tweeking from your description ...

Hoping the lemon zest adds a boost!

I may hit with cracked pepper after I lay on the dehydrator plates

I will let you know hoe it turns out...


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 22, 2018)

Cool man. Yeah, people seem to love pepper jerky also. So a light sprinkle of that won't hurt.


----------



## motocrash (Jan 22, 2018)

zippy12 said:


> I used 1g of cure per total weight



Zip,you should edit the discrepancy


----------



## zippy12 (Jan 22, 2018)

motocrash said:


> Zip,you should edit the discrepancy



It was a JPG image  or I would have ... thanks


----------



## zippy12 (Jan 23, 2018)

So after 24hrs (mouth watering) hope this is not a train wreck
I drained the batch and proceeded to pick off lemon rind and dry then lay on dehydrator racks


















after 3 full and one short rack was loaded I cracked fresh black pepper on the top side and pressed it in ....
now I wait and my kitchen smells like a meat locker






Drying time 4 - 6hrs I hope


----------



## motocrash (Jan 23, 2018)

Looking good!I'm curious to see how punchy that lemon rind is.


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 23, 2018)

I think I would have left the Lemon on.
Then told folks there was worms in the meat.
More for you!

Looks great!


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 23, 2018)

Zippy, it your pictures of the two scales, it appears you are weighing the meat AND the marinade.
Is that the correct way? (I'm asking because I don't know.)

The recipes I've used so far are calling for 1/4 tsp per pound, or 1 tsp per 5 pounds.
Since I only do small batches (1 pounds/2 pounds) I've simply use the 1/4 tsp measured (Leveled).

Dave sez most of the nitrates get neutralized by the heat anyhow.


----------



## zippy12 (Jan 23, 2018)

SonnyE

I use a Nesco (walmat) food dehydrator.  I am not sure of true temp inside ... its low end ... 

So if I treat it like smoking sausage I should be safe from the Botch!   But I read on a thread here you weigh solids and liquids then add cure based on Pounds and Ounces at 1gram per pound 

then to kill the other stuff you get oven to 275F and cook 10 minutes ... then done

I want the knowledge of this site to correct if wrong...


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 23, 2018)

Looks like you did add some extra cracked black.. nice!


----------



## zippy12 (Jan 23, 2018)

Rotating dehydrator plates...

See the meat shrinkage?   and the cracked pepper stands out on the pink from the cure...

Ignore the dog treats to the left (she will bite you)


----------



## motocrash (Jan 23, 2018)

Rog reats rere !?


----------



## zippy12 (Jan 23, 2018)

She might share
(look above head on table)


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 23, 2018)

zippy12 said:


> SonnyE
> 
> I use a Nesco (walmat) food dehydrator.  I am not sure of true temp inside ... its low end ...
> 
> ...



Mines a Presto. Christmas gift. I like it!
I ran a test with my Bar-B-Que thermometer. Mines supposed to go from 90 to 165 degrees. But it goes to 170-171 degrees.
I did the 275 degree oven finish on a batch of ground beef. But it tasted too much like over done hamburger to me. The dog likes it though, so it isn't going to waste. He sure drinks a lot of water after he gets one of those pucks on his plate. LOL!

It is my opinion the cure, salt, and spices, plus my stomach acids, I'm not ascared. Besides, my wind drives the dogs to the other end of the couch. So far, they haven't made me put a catalytic converter in my panties yet. :confused:


----------



## zippy12 (Jan 23, 2018)

BTW

While rotating plates I swiped a dry piece....   NICE lemon flavor..   I thing the oil from the zest did the trick better than citric acid


----------



## zippy12 (Jan 23, 2018)

ok the thinner pieces got eaten before heated at 270F for 10 mins 
but these got heated 






if UR missing the lemon flavor this will deliver!
want more pepper hit both sides with cracked pepper B4 dryen

Most excellent by family taste     (score)


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 23, 2018)

Looks delish!


----------



## motocrash (Jan 23, 2018)

zippy12 said:


> Most excellent by family taste (score)


----------



## zippy12 (Jan 24, 2018)

3.5lbs down to 1lb







bend test


----------

